
WindowSwap: View someone's window somewhere in the world - rosstex
https://window-swap.com/
======
Wowfunhappy
> We need all the window views we can get. So, please send yours to
> qunaliaa@gmail.com. A 10-minute, horizontal HD video of your window and
> frame, with your name and location for credits. Horizontal, vertical,
> square, round or decorative, all kinds of windows are welcome!

Oh, I guess it makes sense now that I think about it, but I really thought the
views were live at first. Watching what I thought were live feeds felt super
cool. :(

~~~
mirimir
Huh. I recall coming across a Tor onion site with links to various security
cam systems. Nothing exciting, just live video of lobbies, elevators, parking
lots and garages, etc.

~~~
joan_kode
Are you sure it wasn't just a plain old website? There was one posted here a
few years ago (and I thought the site went down but it's actually still
going):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13272112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13272112)

~~~
fart32
I have recently scanned addresses within a radius of my town and there's still
a lot of cameras with default credentials or with no password at all. It's
getting better over the years, but not quite.

------
tomcam
Not normally interested in novelty sites like this but I think it's absolutely
wonderful. I live in a leafy Seattle suburb and am constantly smug about how
lovely it is here. Most of these were at least as pretty.

~~~
65536
> I live in a leafy Seattle suburb and am constantly smug about how lovely it
> is here.

Submit your window to the linked site, so others can enjoy it too if you
didn’t already :)

------
simcop2387
I've been streaming the birdfeeder on my balcony on youtube. mostly for fun
and my mom. It makes a new stream every morning at 6am PST8PDT time,
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0hyjYFftwe8vKnpERMS8ug](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0hyjYFftwe8vKnpERMS8ug)

The finches that visit mostly come around in the morning and before noon, with
some around in the afternoon.

~~~
harrisonjackson
Neat! What sort of camera setup do you have for this?

~~~
simcop2387
It's a raspberry pi with a logitech C920. The software is just some shell
scripts + gstreamer to do the actual streaming. It goes to a server and then
to youtube from there, so that I can have a much less laggy version of the
video for my own use when positioning things or otherwise working on it.

------
keithnz
can you add a button to get a link to some of these so you can go back to
them?

for instance this is a nice sunset going on at the moment

[https://player.vimeo.com/video/431141355?autoplay=1&title=0&...](https://player.vimeo.com/video/431141355?autoplay=1&title=0&byline=0&portrait=0&wmode=transparent&background=1&muted=0)

but had to go extract it out of the code

~~~
keithnz
oh, these aren't live, just recorded videos? even recorded, these are
interesting.

~~~
erikig
Yeah, it is an exponentially more difficult problem when done live - aka Bill
O'Reilly Rule.

------
Linkd
Beautiful project. I once had an idea to do some similar but with real time
live camera feeds. And some sort of subscription/marketplace where people with
amazing views would get paid to share their amazing views, and other folks
would subscribe to that realtime 24/7 feed.

~~~
reidjs
Some surfers use services like this to check if the wave conditions are right
before they go out.

~~~
Mountain_Skies
A friend had a startup that did this for nightclubs so you could see which
club was really going hot and which was dead. He got a couple of places to
sign up but think ultimately it failed to gain traction because no nightclub
wants potential customers to know ahead of time that it's dead inside.

~~~
jmkd
You could achieve this by selectively showing what it was like last Friday
night at 1am instead of a live view at 8pm when nothing is happening but
people are deciding...

------
ninju
There another site that adds live radio to canned video

[https://driveandlisten.herokuapp.com/](https://driveandlisten.herokuapp.com/)

Was here on HN a couple weeks back

~~~
erikig
This gave me such strong feelings of location nostalgia. Thanks for resharing.

------
blintz
This is so relaxing to watch. I think the lack of a 'bookmark' function
actually makes me linger on certain windows longer; I know that if I hit
'next' I probably won't be able to come back to that window.

~~~
abiogenesis
They are 10-minute recordings anyway, so you won't see anything new... That
being said; there is a workaround until it gets implemented: Right click the
video and select "Inspect". You will see the link to the Vimeo hosted video
file.

------
gotostatement
awesome work! we're gonna submit one tomorrow!

it would be cool if you tagged the videos by time of day and showed
daytime/nighttime ones based on the client's local time (or preference)

------
hathym
I think that will work best if you display all the windows on a map and let
the user select the location.

------
richsu-ca
Love this. Best internet idea in a long time. The pre-recorded video is key.

I am recording one right now!

------
secondaryditto
Found someone who was playing Beatles in the background, half a world away,
overnight in Dubai... (I know it's not live but it was still dark). Nice to
have the sounds/ambiance as well as the video...

------
rykc
Not being familiar with London, this is probably a popular spot, but just
watched The Old Guard on Netflix last night and noticed James Sandham's window
and 1:48:12 in the movie are the same.

------
acrophiliac
I would enjoy a "slideshow" or auto-advanced feature that automatically moves
to the next window when the video finishes or after some fixed period of time.

------
gjsman-1000
Not working on Safari.

~~~
tomcam
Works perfectly fine on my Safari v13.1.1 on MacOS 10.15.5

~~~
andy318
Not working on iOS 13.5.1 Safari on my iPad. The thumbnail shows for a brief
moment and then the page goes blank

~~~
zamfi
Click the next button. Somehow on safari the first window is broken.

------
k_
Nice! Too bad I didn't find a way to save/share a good one (some mountain
landscape, etc.); maybe that's not the point?

------
WenIllades
All I get are static images in mobile devices. No video. :(

------
WenIllades
All I get are static images in mobile devices. No video.

------
raghava
This is so neat! Thanks for this!

------
xeromal
This thing makes me so happy.

------
freakynit
This is so cool..

------
hijklmno
Loved it!

------
terrycody
not working on firefox, x-frame blocked...

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Huh, I'm also on Firefox and it worked.

